# IGSE Student requires HELP



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Morning,

My daughter need,s tutoring for Maths,Business Studies,Chemistry and Biology.

Can someone give me advice on how to approach this matter? I believe there is a place in 6th October but the tutoring is addressed in Arabic. 

Any ideas would be gratefully be appreciated.

TIA:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The teachers usually know or even do tutoring themselves.


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

Ill be there in late August - maybe i can help with the science a bit


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

Ill be there in late August - maybe i can help with the science a bit


----------

